# What kind of adhesive to use on Styrofoam insulation?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Styrofoam*



tripower said:


> I am using Styrofoam insulation on the interior for a bathroom project.
> The areas that i will be insulating are brick and block. I was wondering what would be the best adhesive to mount that Styrofoam insulation to the brick and block?


 I have used standard construction adhesive. it will state if its suitable for use with styrofoam.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Definitely check the label. They have adhesives labeled for use on styrofoam. If it doesn't list styrofoam, it's possible it contains a solvent that will melt through it. I found that out when putting foam panels in my garage door. I put some on a panel, turned around, came back and the panel had lines melted through it! Oops!

Enamel hardener in a plastic cup will do the same as will gasoline in a plastic solo cup...Found that out the hard way when I was working on my Mustang many years ago.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Canned foam like Great Stuff is pretty handy for holding foamboard in place, as well as sealing gaps at the edges.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Wildie said:


> I have used standard construction adhesive. it will state if its suitable for use with styrofoam.


 
Liquid Nails, Silicone?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

STICKEY PUTTY!:laughing::laughing: no only kidding,
Great stuff works well, Also there is a glue in a caulking tube that is just for this purpose. you can get it at HD.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I always use silicone adhesive caulk. Some construction adhesives will list styrofoam compatibility.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

PL Premium

Dang, I sound like Mike Holmes. :laughing:


----------



## xann (May 19, 2009)

PL Premium is not recommended for polystyrene.
PL 300 is made for polystyrene.:mellow:


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

xann said:


> PL Premium is not recommended for polystyrene.
> PL 300 is made for polystyrene.:mellow:


Right, PL300.


----------



## Emma Jean (Aug 12, 2013)

*to Termite*

I am a female who is just getting started on DIY. I am researching silicone adhesives for styrofoam insulation boards to put up on the walls without using screws or concrete nails. I have a concrete block building that would best be described as a 'shell' except for the living area we established in 700 sq ft about 10 years ago. I am looking for easy and cheap ways to insulate the walls.  

I just had to create an account here and log into this not only for information but because of Termite's dog. I actually lol'd. Ha Ha What a great picture you have there! Thanks for the laugh.:thumbup:


Thanks for the insult, Joe. This thread was started in 2008. I doubt I am overriding their comments FIVE YEARS LATER! Also, they talk about about PL 300, not me. Also, I have found 4x8 sheets of the stuff on Craig'slist for $3.50 each, pretty cheap. I hate ******** in Virginia, Kentucky, and Tennessee. Now go boss around a female whose bills you actually pay. You ran a female out of an online chat room. What a big man!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Emma you need to go back and add your own post. Two confusing where there two people talking.
Silicone would be the wrong adhesive and foam is sure not cheap.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Emma
I don't see where Joe was rude or insulting. He simply suggested that you would have gotten a better response if you had started your own unique post. The reason for this is simple. The post you resurected is over 4 years old. Some of the technology in it may be out dated by now or posibly the materials not available any more. This poses a problem as some responders don't look at the dates in the posts and start answering your questions with information based on some of the previous posts. also, As joe has in his tag line about the locations is of some importance as materials and codes/laws vary in different parts of the country/world. With a rough idea of your whereabouts we can help get you the proper info you may need.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess us Ohio ******** are just too lovable to hate?:whistling2:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are ******** in Ohio? That is a state filled with polite ,highly educated suave and sophisticated sorts---

Did I fail to mention I have family in Ohio?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Joe, thanks for running that one off.:laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

keep your furring strips alittle tight you will not need adhesive..but if you do get liquid nails for tub surrounds ..its safe...ben sr


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> There are ******** in Ohio? That is a state filled with polite ,highly educated suave and sophisticated sorts---
> 
> Did I fail to mention I have family in Ohio?


Hey cousin Mike! You must have folks in the other side of the state. They is all transplants here from the glory days of GM. I hail from Indiana myself so I got my twang naturally.


----------

